# KangerTech Subtank Mini Spare Glass



## kimbo (8/11/15)

Hi

I am looking for clear glass replacement please.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/11/15)

We have them. They are listed under accessories on our website


----------



## kimbo (8/11/15)

@Vape Africa / Vap3 just placed my order with you 

Thx


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/11/15)

Thanks. Just came through. Will ship in the am and should arrive by Tuesday


----------



## kimbo (8/11/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Thanks. Just came through. Will ship in the am and should arrive by Tuesday


Thank you


----------

